#ubuntu-au 2011-07-04
<head_victim> sagaci: nice goal for 12.04
<sagaci> didn't know how to word it perfectly, had the vision
<head_victim> Sounds good to me (I just read the wiki update email)
<jaddi27> sagaci, do you always translate 'trash' to 'rubbish bin', or does it depend on the context?
<sagaci> rubbish bin unless it should be hardcoded
<sagaci> like an environment variable or a commandline option
<sagaci> like you should translate --color to --colour
<jaddi27> ok
<sagaci> doesn't particularly matter but try to use rubbish bin amap
<jaddi27> It is just one thing that I wasn't entirely sure on, because I can understand both versions
<sagaci> as much as possible, yeah, i just made that up
<jaddi27> but it makes sense to use the non-american version
<sagaci> the problem is, I think trash is hardcoded into parts of nautilus, like trash:///
<sagaci> ripping through it now, over 2/3's done
<jaddi27> yes, i think that may be correct
<jaddi27> yes, it is looking good
<jaddi27> shouldn't take too long to get it done now
<sagaci> i'm enjoying the buy 1 get one free too
<jaddi27> what do you mean by that?
<sagaci> well a couple of months ago, whenever I did a batch of strings, I'd know how many were done, since it was seemingly done mostly by me, so I knew how much the total untranslated would fall by, nowadays, there's a few surprises, +50%, + 100%, etc
<jaddi27> i see what you mean now
<sagaci> on the similar vein that Linus Torvalds used to joke about Linux dominating the world, I never thought it'd be possible to see 95% done, especially with the 30000+ strings in the jump to oneiric, I thought it was a step forward and two back
<sagaci> nevertheless it isn't 95% but it feels like it could be conquered this cycle
<jaddi27> yes, definitely
<jaddi27> is it worth doing a translation session for the Ubuntu Global Jam?
<sagaci> yup
<jaddi27> are you organising one, and if so, would you like any help?
<sagaci> i guess we'll talk about it at the meeting but it's not til September, so a small email could go out soon as well as an official shoutout halfway through August
<sagaci> just my initial thoughts
<sagaci> maybe i'm different but if someone told me about something on in 3 months and I wasnt
<sagaci> really interested, i probably wouldn't care, so something a bit closer to the day might be better?
<jaddi27> Yes, that sounds fine. I am sure that if we got it all done now, people would not really think of it again until later anyway
<jaddi27> so we may as well leave the main organisation and advertising to later
<sagaci> if we can get en-AU translation fairly under control (read: 95%+ done) ubuntu global jams may be the ONLY day we have to do translations in the future, and it makes it much more appealing for new contributors to contribute to something well underway than asking them to participate in a seemingly no-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel adventure, as it is now
<jaddi27> sounds like a good plan
<sagaci> plus, it actually makes it worthwhile changing your language settings to using the English (Australia) setting now
<sagaci> and everything else benefits, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, mint, etc
<jaddi27> How often are language updates released? Is it only with each new version?
<sagaci> each version and they can be backported
<jaddi27> right
<sagaci> jaddi27, are you in vic?
<jaddi27> I am in brisbane
<sagaci> did you go to linux.conf?
<jaddi27> no, unfortunately not
<jaddi27> I ended up having to help out with some other things on that day, so didn't end up getting there
<sagaci> oh, the reason why I asked if you were in vic was because lca2012 is in ballarat so thought you might be going
<jaddi27> Ah, right
<jaddi27> I don't think I will be going to that one - a bit far to go
<sagaci> fair enough
<jaddi27> Well I think I will call it a night
<sagaci> no worries, talk to you another time
<jaddi27> goodnight
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I would like to try and get a little bit of time with you on the ubuntu website when we're both around
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-05
<bradm> head_victim: you about?
<head_victim> bradm: sorry was sleeping
<bradm> head_victim: no worries, I'm about to finish up for the day
<head_victim> Oh right, the mailing list, that's you.
<bradm> head_victim: I replied to your RT ticket, was just wondering of the lists you found that worked had SPF or something
<head_victim> No worries mate.
<head_victim> Well launchpad works
<head_victim> Not sure what they use.
<head_victim> Ausnog works as well.
<bradm> if you can let me know what mailing lists work I can go from there - a pastebin of the full headers would be even more awesome :)
<head_victim> Ok no worries mate, will do. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed it at all to be honest as no one has said anythng.
<bradm> I've replicated it, so I can see that it happens
<bradm> anyway, just let me know, I'm heading out of here for a bit
<head_victim> Well I'll get you full headers of 2 that work and 2 that don't. More than willing to help out with data just I'm not knowledgeable enough to know what I need to give you without being promped.
<head_victim> Cool have a good one
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-06
<Bulldog2010> hi all
<Bulldog2010> ive got a small problem i need some help with please
<benonsoftware> Bulldog2010: Hi. What's your small problem.
<Bulldog2010> i got adam internet as isp and have just got fetch tv works great but my ubuntu computer tells me its recieving 127kbps but ive got nothing running
<Bulldog2010> for it to recieve to
<Bulldog2010> they use virtual ports on the modem to get the signal into the network for streaming
<Bulldog2010> any ideas please
<benonsoftware> Not off the top of my head]
<Bulldog2010> ok thanks
<benonsoftware> Sorry again but try #ubuntu too
<Bulldog2010> ok no worries
<Bulldog2010> no help in there
<Bulldog2010> anyone else got any ideas
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: shuold be able to get something to monitor your internet connection and see what it is
<head_victim> I can't think of the name off the top of my head
<Bulldog2010> ok ;et me know if u rember please
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html has a few ideas
<Bulldog2010> ok thanks mate
<head_victim> I'd just google "Ubuntu network monitoring" or something. I'd try and help more but about to head afk
<Bulldog2010> ok no worries
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-07
<head_victim> Sorry just had reports the webchat wasn't working, but apparently, it is
<bwright> Hello.
<ikt> alpha 2 nearly out?
<sagaci> it's on cdimage
<ikt> sweet
<ikt> and it's on internodes mirror >.>
<ikt> hopefully the ati driver issue/kernel issues are fixed
<ikt> when I played with alpha 1 the desktop was pretty messed up
<sagaci> probably still is
<ikt> possibly
<ikt> will find out soon :D
<ikt> gogo 300kbs :/
<sagaci> bytes, i hope
<ikt> yeah bytes
<ikt> still feels slow :P
<ikt> like 300bps :/
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/solarpowa.png
<ikt> every solar panel system I go looking at
<ikt> either too expensive or so cheap there's pretty much no power generated
<ikt> 1kW is like 1 heater
<sagaci> ikt, how's alpha 2 goin
<ikt> about to reboot into it
<ikt> using a usb drive
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-08
<jaddi27> head_victim: Should I send an email out to everyone reminding them of the meeting on Sunday night?
<sagaci> yep
<jaddi27> ok. doing it now
<sagaci> i can't really speak for head_victim but I think meetings should always start with a roll call and also a "matters arising from last meeting" before everything else, as to clean up any action or to-do's from the previous meeting
<sagaci> it doesn't need to go on the agenda
<sagaci> or maybe it does, i don't know
<jaddi27> I am not really sure if they should be or not
<jaddi27> I know that I have not done the Facebook page TODO from the last meeting
<jaddi27> I didn't see the point in bringing it up for a third meeting in a row, so I have put it aside for the meantime
<sagaci> well it just means that we're following up with things we say we're going to do and remind if we haven't done them, etc
<jaddi27> sorry, what I meant was that I was not sure if they should be added to the agenda or not
<jaddi27> I do think it is a good idea to bring them up at the beginning of the meeting
<sagaci> well it all could be under 1. introduction, a ) roll call, b) matters from last meeting, c) team contact's report (lol?)
<jaddi27> Yes, I could add it in there
<jaddi27> I have added in the normal one that head_victim puts as the first agenda item, so that should hopefully cover it
<jaddi27> sagaci: Did you finish off the plasma weather translations?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> Heavy Freezing Slow Grains Rain Rain
<jaddi27> Yes, it was quite a funny one
<jaddi27> Well I will be off now. Speak again later
<mrshr3d> sagaci: Yeah the intro, rollcall etc etc, probably wouldn't have to be on the Agenda for every month, probably more convenient to have it written down somewhere (e.g. the Wiki) as documentation of the running order/format for the meetings.
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> i just have noticed that there's no section within the meetings for review from last meetings/actions raised. I realise they don't have to be an agenda item but I think it's fairly important to build that into our meeting structure
<mrshr3d> definitely
<sagaci> and wow, I suck at typing
<sagaci> doesn't*
<mrshr3d> actually  "there doesn't"  :-)  I have my moments too where I think people must think I'm a retard.
<sagaci> yeah something like that
<sagaci> obviously can't type as quick as my brain thinks
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-09
<Bulldog2010> hi all
<Bulldog2010> can anyone tell me were to find the eth0 config file please
<Bulldog2010> in ubuntu 11.04
<Bulldog2010> hey all
<Bulldog2010> anyone tell me how to permanently alter the eth0 configuration 
<jaddi27> Bulldog2010: is the eth0 config file at /etc/network/interfaces? I am not entirely sure (haven't needed to customise it myself)
<Bulldog2010> ok found it thanks
<Bulldog2010> i need to turn MULTICAST OFF permanently
<jaddi27> you might also find some info at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-wired.html
<jaddi27> and I know this is for the server edition, but it may also be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Bulldog2010> thanks mate
<jaddi27> that's alright. hope you get it sorted out.
<Bulldog2010> yea i got fetch tv and for some reason my system was recieving 200kbps but it was going now where
<Bulldog2010> so i did some research and found out i need to turn off the multicast from eth0
<Bulldog2010> did it via the command line and all is now sweet but need to make it perment
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-10
<ikt> anyone happen to have a google plus invite?
<ikt> heya sagaci
<sagaci> hey
<ikt> got a google plus invite :D
<sagaci> nice
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Hay
<head_victim> Evening
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Evening too you
<head_victim> Good to see some people filing in :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: thought I might've been late :)
<head_victim> Nope, 15 mins still by my count
<somethinginteres> head_victim: awsome. Did a reminder make it out to twitter/facebook/identica? 
<jaddi27> first meeting as chair for me
<head_victim> I posted one during the week
<jaddi27> somethinginteres: Yes, a message went to all of them
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: cool, cool. 
<head_victim> Is it the sort of thing that's monitored immediately? Should I send another out?
<jaddi27> I put one of Facebook, and the event showed up on Facebook again
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I don't think it would hurt to do another. A lot of people using twitter get instant updates.
<jaddi27> head_victim: You could do one saying that the meeting is starting in a few minutes - It might get a few more people to remember it is on
<head_victim> Ok, I'm quite open to suggestions for tweets/dents to btw, I don't really know what I'm doing here but want to get on top of it all
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<jaddi27> head_victim: I think you are doing fine at the moment. Not much else that needs to have been said, I think
<somethinginteres> jaddi27, head_victim: I agree
<head_victim> There's not a lot of people follwing yet but that should build
<head_victim> Trying not to upset everyone with random crap :)
<jellyware> evening everyone
<benonsoftware> jellyware, Evening
<benonsoftware> How is everyone tonight?
<head_victim> Pretty cold up here in Brisbane, it's only 14 degrees :/
<jaddi27> Fine, thanks. Just watching the netball grand final - a very intense game
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Was watching that and Everybody Loves Rymond
<somethinginteres> Resting after being in Melbourne for the week. :)
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: Where do you live?
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: SA
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: Ok
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: Do you mind if I do this months reports and you do next?
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: no worries at all.
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: Thanks. It is just I can't come to the next meeting
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: Ah, I see. No problem. If I was a better student I would be working on my research now but I'm not and I want to contribute like a boss.
<sagaci> Can i delay my item til later in the meeting
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: The reason I can't come to the next few meetings is because of school
<sagaci> on a dodgy connection atm
<jaddi27> sagaci: Yes, that is fine. Just reorder the agenda on l.u.c so I know
<sagaci> can't do on this symbian browser :3
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Isn't it a sub of my item
<sagaci> yes
<head_victim> The browser was the real downside of symbian
<jaddi27> Ok. I will just delay that until later
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Will that mean my item will get pushed too?
<sagaci> Nevermind, i'm here, just gotta login again
<sagaci> brb
<benonsoftware> Anyone feel it's later than what it is here?
<head_victim> 2003 is what my clock says
<jaddi27> head_victim: Is there a special way to do the item for mootbot for sub-items?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Same here
<gorilla> head_victim: same here also.
<sagaci> yeah, scrub mine for later
<head_victim> jaddi27: not really, I think you ahve to do a separate item or include it in one
<jaddi27> head_victim: Ok
<jaddi27> Is everyone ready to start?
<benonsoftware> Sure thing
<jellyware> yes
<mrshr3d> yep
<jaddi27> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:04. The chair is jaddi27.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<jaddi27> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/111/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/111/detail/ 
<jaddi27> Agenda is at the above link
<benonsoftware> Got it
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Roll Call - Jared Norris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call - Jared Norris 
<head_victim> Gday all, wave your hands if you're here :)
 * benonsoftware waves
 * mrshr3d waves
<jellyware> waves
<jaddi27> hi
<somethinginteres> here
<head_victim> While we're waving I would just like to say that I'm still following up about the website renewal. I don't have any further details on a timeline though.
 * gorilla waves
<benonsoftware> and well done head_victim for submiting the bug report for approval
<head_victim> And, the team reapproval was put in really early Saturday morning AEST time.
<head_victim> I'm not sure on a timeline for hearing back about that other than it's been acknowledged as being received by the council at this stage. 
<fabricator4> Sorry, I'm late...
<jellyware> what do you mean by website renewal?  I'm lost already jared
<head_victim> As always, I will definitely keep everyone up to date the second I hear anything
<jaddi27> head_victim: Thanks a lot for submitting that. Hopefully we will get good feedback (and hopefully will be resume official status)
<benonsoftware> and also too point out about 25 other times are applying for approval too
<head_victim> jellyware: the last couple of meetings I've been keeping people up to date, I've submitted a request to Canonical to update the Drupal install for the website so we can install the newer looking Ubuntu themes to make it line up with the current branding.
<head_victim> The themes aren't available for the current version installed.
<jellyware> oh.  cool.  thanks head_victim 
<Octatron> Hey everyone soz I'm late
<jaddi27> Octatron: That is alright. just doing roll call
<head_victim> Cool, well that's all I had to update the team on and I think most people have indicated attendance. Over to you jaddi27 
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Global Jam - Benny
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Global Jam - Benny 
<benonsoftware> Ready?
<jaddi27> yes
<benonsoftware> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ Ubuntu Global Jam
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ Ubuntu Global Jam 
<benonsoftware> I was just wondering what we are doing to do for the Jam?
<sagaci> hi
<benonsoftware> Are we going to have it on IRC or any other ideas?
<jaddi27> I think sagaci will be organising a translation jam for the oneiric cycle
<sagaci> Yeah, I'd be happy to send out an email
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: So that's one thing down in NSW
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: I think it would actually be done online
<sagaci> translation jam will be aus wide
<benonsoftware> Well that would be a great thig.
<benonsoftware> Anyone here good at bugs. I want one of them. :)
<benonsoftware> If someone teaches me how to do one online I would be happy to do a docs one.
<sagaci> an intro email and short description of progress and common strings to watch for, etc
<benonsoftware> Well I'm happy to do a Jam on Documentation
<jaddi27> An online jam would be conducted here on IRC, where one person leads and everyone else can join in
<gorilla> the problem with doing a face-to-face meeting is finding a venue which is affordable and has internet connection of some sort.
<benonsoftware> gorilla: I know about venues
<benonsoftware> So anyone want a Documentation Jam?
<sagaci> writing and/or fixing documentation
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Yeah
<jaddi27> [IDEA] benonsoftware to investigate holding a documentation jam and email the list with suggestions
<MootBot> IDEA received:  benonsoftware to investigate holding a documentation jam and email the list with suggestions 
<Octatron> gorilla: coffee shops? Zaraaffa's they have wifi
<mrshr3d> Same with Maccas
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Sure
<benonsoftware> mrshr3d: Maccas no power points
<mrshr3d> ah....good point
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Should someone register our team for it?
<gorilla> Octatron: you really need a separate corner or room.
<jaddi27> the other problem is the distance that some would have to travel, because a lot of things that can be done as a jam can involve the entire team
<sagaci> [ACTION] sagaci to email list in re: translation jam for 11.10
<sagaci> or is that a chair only thing... i guess so
<head_victim> action is chair only, idea is everyone.
<jaddi27> [ACTION] sagaci to email list in re: translation jam for 11.10
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sagaci to email list in re: translation jam for 11.10 
<benonsoftware> So any over ideas for Jams?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: I think we will register for the jam a bit later, after we have finalised more of the events we are going to hold
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Sure thing
<sagaci> leads onto my point about an install jam
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Sounds fun
<head_victim> sagaci: I like the idea of an install jam and would LOVE to combine it with SFD events around the country.
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Remote Installation Jam for Beta 1 - Joel Pickett 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Remote Installation Jam for Beta 1 - Joel Pickett  
<sagaci> head_victim, are you referring to installfests or ubuntu-install looking-for-bugs jam
 * benonsoftware Will be a minute
<jaddi27> just logging it to make it easier to find in the minutes
<head_victim> sagaci: oh so you mean a testing install jam?
<gorilla> head_victim: regarding SFD, LUV (Linux Users of Victoria) have a comittee meeting tomorrow to decide that Melbourne is doing for SFD.
<gorilla> s/that/what/
<Octatron> perhaps we need to take a different tack with this and all buy prepaid internet sticks for the location?
<sagaci> head_victim, yep
<sagaci> only need a couple to make it worthwhile
 * benonsoftware is back sorry
<head_victim> gorilla: let me know if they want me to try for some CDs
<gorilla> head_victim: will do.
<head_victim> (or if you have spares from 10.10 still feel free to use them)
<sagaci> it's probably something that need to go to the mailing list, since I'll be able to consult about availability and security for my machine :3
<mrshr3d> Octatron: For Brisbane I could probably organise to use a conference room with wi-fi access (would have to run it by Office Manager first), I work in the CBD.
<benonsoftware> Question: Should we choose a overall theme for the Jam?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: the overall theme is Ubuntu.
<Octatron> mrshr3d: sounds good, it's be good if somewhere could cater to us in return for advertising or the consistent purchase of food and drink
<head_victim> My suggestion is if people are volunteering to run jams to edit wiki pages in the /Projects section (reuse old ones if possible) and then mail the list.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I mean say a installation type theme so I could do a docs one with installing
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Ok. (About /Projects)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: each jam is different, the translation jam is about translations, installation jams are about installations, bug jams are about bugs, etc.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Got it
<jaddi27> seeing as we are getting into the meeting, is there anything else before I move to the next topic?
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<mrshr3d> Octatron: didn't think that thru.... weekends are access card entry only anyway
<benonsoftware> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/LucidTrainingLogs/HowToRunAJam-2010-03-10
<benonsoftware> That would be a good guide on how to run a Jam
<head_victim> Tis ok, I think public venues are better so that we can try and garner public interaction.
 * gorilla muses and propping open doors is a pain.. bad idea also.
<sagaci> head_victim, install jams would be good too but I'd have to hold an ubuntu hour before that kind of commitment
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, hence why I think trying to tie into SFD is a good way of cross promotion
<benonsoftware> If my internet cuts out sorry.
<mrshr3d> sorry to sound ignorant, what is SFD?
<Octatron> Surely there are businesses that would find in their best interests to host us as a group every once in a while
<head_victim> Software Freedom Day, sorry, I should have said that to start with.
<gorilla> mrshr3d: software freedome day.
<mrshr3d> thx
<Octatron> Other than that prepaid internet would at least mean we need a venue
<benonsoftware> Octatron: Local community centre's are a good place
 * sagaci is brb in 5
<benonsoftware> Power points etc.
<head_victim> [IDEA] Create a thread for each jam on the mailing list and organise them on the wiki
<MootBot> IDEA received:  Create a thread for each jam on the mailing list and organise them on the wiki 
<gorilla> benonsoftware: they can be booked out by regaulr groups.. and may cost.
<head_victim> Next up?
<jaddi27> I think we should aim to move on to the next topic now
<benonsoftware> New users I think
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Induction for new members - Clinton Hunter
<MootBot> New Topic:  Induction for new members - Clinton Hunter 
<head_victim> jaddi27: good idea, further conversation should go to the ML, there's a full roster of topics tonight.
<jellyware> hang on.  what happened to Update of Local CD Mailout Service
<benonsoftware> Is mrshr3d here?
<jellyware> point 3
<mrshr3d> Yeah thought it would be good to have something formal around that, or is ad-hoc preferred?
<jaddi27> jellyware: that is point 4
<mrshr3d> ie have a session on translating...I certainly have no idea how that works at present
<jellyware> cool.  thanks
<head_victim> mrshr3d: I think it's a good idea, but we're already halfway through the hour and no where near half way on the topic list, would new users be comfortable posting to the mailin glist?
<jaddi27> mrshr3d: I guess we could formalise the structure a bit more
<head_victim> Or do you mean in general?
<benonsoftware> Well I'm a 2 month old member.For me the list is easy
<head_victim> Because if you just want to formalise the process a bit more I'd suggest having a play with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Members/NewMembers and see what you come up with
<mrshr3d> I've signed up for the mailing list but haven't posted on it.
 * blahdeblah waves hi - sorry i'm late
<jaddi27> We might be able to improve the website to detail what is available to new members
<jaddi27> Even if it is just a mimic of the wiki page
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Good idea
<somethinginteres> I'm wondering if there's a specific need for the site to be in its current form rather than just directing to the wiki? 
<head_victim> jaddi27: we could add it to the contact us link or create a different join us link that just points to it.
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: One word. Planet :)
<mrshr3d> maybe listing activities members can help out with and if they need to know how, ask in the mailing list or on IRC?
<head_victim> somethinginteres: the idea of the site is to post news and events. The idea of the wiki is to collaborate and organise.
<head_victim> The current issue with the website is the lack of contributed content (which btw, anyone can add to, just need to ping an admin to spellcheck and approve)
<jaddi27> head_victim: I think we could make a new Join Us link on the header - nice and prominent
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Don't forget its other purposes: showing off our great web design skills and Canonical's speedy Drupal upgrade policy ;-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah :/ It's being worked on still with no estimated time of completion yet.
<somethinginteres> speaking from just my personal experience it actually took me a long time to find the wiki. I think given the usefulness of the info it contains it could be more visable somehow.. just thinking aloud here.
<head_victim> Ok mrshr3d so if we completed the detail on the wiki and made it more prominent that would suit?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: To be honest I got lost when I wanted to join
<mrshr3d> sounds good, the simpler the better I think :-)
<blahdeblah> somethinginteres: So at least two links in the header of the web site isn't enough?
<somethinginteres> the other thing is some people may not even understand what a wiki is
<somethinginteres> blahdeblah: evidently not. When I first discovered the site I "got lost" as it were. I wasn't aware of what the wiki contained, wasn't aware that it was the meat of content for e.g.
<benonsoftware> Anything else?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I might rejig the description a tiny bit on the welcome bar of the website.
<jaddi27> [ACTION] Website to be updated to have a link for new members
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Website to be updated to have a link for new members 
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Update of Local CD Mailout Service - jellyware
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update of Local CD Mailout Service - jellyware 
<jellyware> the aussie cd mailout is still ticking along.  $3/disc, posted anywhere in australia.  I have just updated ubuntu.net.au to wordpress
<benonsoftware> Has anyone ordered from this yet?
<blahdeblah> somethinginteres: Was http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/11 there when you started looking? head_victim and i updated it a few months back to make it clearer
<benonsoftware> jellyware: Do you run it?
<jellyware> I get an order every day or two...
<jellyware> benonsoftware, yes, I run this
<benonsoftware> jellyware: Well done!
<jellyware> thanks
<fabricator4> Benonsoftware: I got Natty through the mailout
<benonsoftware> jellyware: Love that it is using WordPress
<fabricator4> Great service
<jellyware> its my contribution since I'm no good with the tech stuff
<somethinginteres> blahdeblah: no I don't believe it was.
<head_victim> jellyware: looks nice
<head_victim> blahdeblah: it's there for me
<jellyware> I need to clean up the working I know...
<jellyware> thats all I wanted to say
<head_victim> Cool, keep up the great work 
<sagaci> jellyware, need any help?
<somethinginteres> jellyware: what's the "open disc dvd"? 
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: I think it has free open source Windows software if I'm not mistaken
<jellyware> somethinginteres, you can google it.  its basically edubuntu with a bunch of open source apps for windows users so they can dip their toes
<head_victim> somethinginteres: good point though, maybe include a link to the homepage for the project as well?
<benonsoftware> jellyware: Weill that's great
<somethinginteres> jellyware: ah, cool!
<jellyware> sagaci, send me an email.  I think I'm ok at the moment but I can keep you in mind.  thanks
<head_victim> sorry that was for jellyware 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah. I think that'd be a good idea 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: woops :) 
<jellyware> will do head_victim 
<head_victim> Sweet, half way through the list :)
 * gorilla looks at clock and realise eek!
<sagaci> jellyware, i'd be more inclined to help for the 12.04 LTS cycle, due to demand, etc
<somethinginteres> maybe a link to the AU loco on there too? 
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Knw the hard half
<jaddi27> Ok. any further points relating to the CD mailout service?
<jellyware> sure somethinginteres 
<jellyware> I have to do some cleaning up
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Find more events to go to - Clinton Hunter
<MootBot> New Topic:  Find more events to go to - Clinton Hunter 
<mrshr3d> Being aware of the time happy to skip this until next month.
<mrshr3d> plus I have already had one topic of mine discussed tonight don't want to be greedy.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is a good idea.
<jaddi27> [ACTION] Move these topics to the next meeting
<benonsoftware> I can skip mine
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Move these topics to the next meeting 
<head_victim> mrshr3d: cool, also, feel free to ask on the mailing list
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Mission Statement - Chris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Mission Statement - Chris 
<jaddi27> apologies for not using IRC nicks in topics - I am just copying them from l.u.c
<fabricator4> [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MissionStatement
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MissionStatement 
<gorilla> Is there a point of having one? /devil advocat.
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: That's fine
<head_victim> I like the idea of updating the mission statement.
<fabricator4> I think it would be a good idea to update the mission statement
<blahdeblah> gorilla++
<head_victim> I think we could probably include the next topic in the same discussion as I don't see formal goals working well but if we put general goals into the mission statement it would cover both bases.
<blahdeblah> Keep up the good work, gorilla :-P
<fabricator4> When I was looking at the loco originally it wasn't clear what the loco did or how it worked
<jaddi27> head_victim: I agree with that
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam 
<benonsoftware> Hold on while I find the UF link
<head_victim> THe first paragraph of that page is what I call "the mission statement" now
<gorilla> blahdeblah: you can stop now. :-)
<head_victim> I'm all for tweaking that to suit our needs better and including it on the website if that helps?
<benonsoftware> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787200 Ubuntu Forms Post
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787200 Ubuntu Forms Post 
<fabricator4> headvictim: I deliberately made them separate topics so as not to confuse the issue.  I didn't think the mission statement should get buried under discussions about team goals etc.
<head_victim> fabricator4: ah ok, I just don't see how we can be accountable for goals and if we're not accountable how can we set them. 
<gorilla> head_victim: Remove the first sentence as it doesn't really adding anything. we know is a home page
<head_victim> gorilla: I think it's a copy/paste of the website heading as well
<gorilla> head_victim: oh :-/
<head_victim> Maybe by changing them to suit the medium they're on we can reduce confusion of what the wiki and website are for.
<head_victim> [IDEA] Make the wiki welcome more wiki specific
<MootBot> IDEA received:  Make the wiki welcome more wiki specific 
<jaddi27> I second that idea. I think that will remove a lot of confusion that people experience
<fabricator4> Is it possible to make the Mission statment heading part of the website menu.
<benonsoftware> fabricator4: I think it is
<head_victim> fabricator4: our current "mission statement" already is there
<jaddi27> fabricator4: Do you mean add a link to Mission Statement?
<head_victim> So it's more updating the current one if we feel the need.
<fabricator4> head_victim: it's on the first page, but it's not part of the menu/header.  I think it should have it's own page.
<fabricator4> jaddi27: yes I mean a link :-)
<jaddi27> I think that there are a few things that should be made clearer on the website that will happen with the new template
<head_victim> fabricator4: ah ok, well I think the length of it will determine that. If it's only a sentence or so it would seem odd on it's own page, but if it becomes a 2 paragraph affair I see your point
<jaddi27> Can we work out what we would like to do with the mission statement?
<head_victim> I don't recall, has it made the mailing list yet?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Yeah. Well I'm sure it has
<fabricator4> I think kyphi had some good ideas which were posted to the discussion page.
<head_victim> Cool, well I personally prefer to keep it short enough to be a sentence or two so if I go through the wiki page, pull out the feedback from people and post to the list for objections would that be a good way to decide on it?
<jaddi27> yes, I think that would be a good way to go
<fabricator4> sure, if that's the way to do.  Do we have to decide tonight after all?
<benonsoftware> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-June/007263.html Here is the mailing list subject
<benonsoftware> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-June/007263.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-June/007263.html 
<fabricator4> I'm happy to re-open this on the mailing list and pull a few things together...
<jaddi27> [ACTION] head_victim to work out a mission statement based on feedback, and post to the mailing list
<MootBot> ACTION received:  head_victim to work out a mission statement based on feedback, and post to the mailing list 
<benonsoftware> fabricator4: Sure thing. Sounds good
<fabricator4> Thanks :-)
<jaddi27> Take that action to mean head_victim and fabricator4 as the people working on it then
<fabricator4> Sure.  headvictim?
<jaddi27> I would like to move on to the next topic now, to get finished
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Declaration of Goals - Chris
<MootBot> New Topic:  Declaration of Goals - Chris 
<fabricator4> This one is not so clear to me
<fabricator4> Setting goals it a good thing, and the idea came of the previous discussion
<benonsoftware> I think we should have say a 12 month goal.
<head_victim> fabricator4: I'll collate the feedback from the wiki and post to the list :)
<fabricator4> If we set goals they have to be achievable, but how at the goals decided on?  
<benonsoftware> fabricator4: Team?
<head_victim> To me the issue is if we set easy goals there is no challenge, if we set hard ones and don't reach them what happens then?
<jaddi27> I think that it could be difficult to measure what we have achieved with the goals
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Then we should break the goals gone
<head_victim> I think if we freshen the mission statement and use that as our rolling goal that would work to a similar effect
<fabricator4> If we set easy goals and achieve them, then we can set harder ones next time.
<mrshr3d> I think it is hard to set "achievable"  goals...in that our goals are ongoing, (e.g.  promote Ubuntu and help new users with Ubuntu)
<fabricator4> mrshr3d: shouldn't that be part of the mission statement?
<somethinginteres> mrshr3d: I agree
<head_victim> The main issue we have is the team is voluntary and constantly changing with people's abilities fluctuating with other commitments. 
<jaddi27> I can see why you would want a list of goals, but after reading some of the mission statements, they sort of include the goals
<gorilla> Setting goals could make it difficult to achive someting that is not aligned with the agreed goals.
<benonsoftware> Just to let you know I have to go soon
<gorilla> in that they can be used to reject an otherwise idea becuae it's not a goal for the next 12 months or whatever the period is.
<mrshr3d> it kind of blurs the distinction for sure.  I guess it could be measured in some way - how many users have quit Windows and are Ubuntu through our efforts this year.
<head_victim> I see our current goal as becoming reapproved, not for the sake of just being "official" again but reapproval in itself shows an improvement in team performance.
<head_victim> mrshr3d: how do you measure that goal?
<fabricator4> gorilla: I agree... kind of.  
<fabricator4> h_v: if you get approval , then you achieved the goal?
<jaddi27> I think that it would partially achieve the goal, because we have to continue to keep the status
<mrshr3d> head_victim: exactly, I think for a team like it is hard to set goals that are measurable
<head_victim> mrshr3d: ah ok, sorry I thought you were suggesting an example goal.
<fabricator4> Benonsoftware's idea of a yearly goal isn't so bad, lookinglike this...
<benonsoftware> fabricator4: well that's what we do in school :)
<fabricator4> :-)
<jaddi27> I think there are always mini-goals along the way
<head_victim> The problem is finding something measurable that is relevant.
<benonsoftware> I have to go in 5 minutes
<head_victim> If people can come up with something relevant and measurable I'm all ears.
<jaddi27> eg. Translations should be completed by the end of the year, hopefully by oneiric release
<fabricator4> head_victim: I agree, and it's the reason I had some misgivings about proposing it.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I just finished completing one templatie for translations. Maybe all of them by 12.04
<jaddi27> my idea would be to fix up the mission statement to make it clearer what we are trying to achieve as a team, and then assess whether or not we will need further goals to keep us on track
<fabricator4> jaddi27: agreed
<head_victim> jaddi27: That's a good way to go I think. I'll collate the mission statement ideas, email the team and open it for discussion.
<gorilla> jaddi27: good idea.
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: I have to go now. Any other things I must be here for?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: you had the last topic
<gorilla> oop
<gorilla> s
<jaddi27> [TOPIC] Kubuntu - Benny
<MootBot> New Topic:  Kubuntu - Benny 
<jaddi27> just quickly for benonsoftware 
<benonsoftware> Basicly I was wondering what is the support for Kubuntu in AU?
<head_victim> Just quickly, I don't see this as a separate thing, we displayed Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Ubuntu all together at LCA
 * gorilla confirms that one.
<mrshr3d> Is the main difference just KDE rather than Gnome/Unity?
<benonsoftware> Sorry have to go
<jaddi27> yes
<head_victim> Just because we're "UbuntuAU" doesn't mean lots of people don't use Kubuntu
<gorilla> benonsoftware: you can grab the transscipt later one.
<jaddi27> maybe we can make that clearer on the wiki and website
<jaddi27> well I think that will be all for the meeting
<gorilla> perhaps a straw poll could be a good idea also.
<head_victim> gorilla: feel free to start one on the ML :)
<jaddi27> anything else that should be discussed now?
<head_victim> gorilla: or forum
<jaddi27> seems to be nothing else
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'm out of ideas :) I think you've done a good job with the long list of topics we had to cover.
<gorilla> head_victim: forum then :-)
<jaddi27> Thanks everyone for attending the meeting. We have got a lot discussed in the time we had
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:16.
<gorilla> jaddi27: well done on keeping the meeting moving :-)
<fabricator4> Thanks all.
<head_victim> Next one is 14/08, same time :)
<jaddi27> gorilla: Thanks. It was certainly an interesting meeting to do for a first meeting as chair
<jaddi27> I will update the wiki to have the next meeting date, and send an email out with the link to the new agenda
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work :)
<head_victim> It's been good to get the help from yourself and others with the team basics.
<jaddi27> head_victim: I am happy to help out with that
<head_victim> When you've emailed the list the meeting details I'll tweet/dent it.
<head_victim> You've bookmarked the "todolist" page?
<jaddi27> I think I have it somewhere there
<head_victim> Cool, makes it easy to figure out what needs doing.  I'll take care of the topic when the next meeting info is posted to loco.u.c as well
<jaddi27> head_victim: On the l.u.c page for ubuntu-au, have you had a look at the new timezone options?
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah, I'm not sure what to do with that. 
<jaddi27> what options are there for the overall team settings?
<head_victim> It's all event/meeting specific I believe
<jaddi27> Ok. I was not sure if was per team as well as per event/meeting
<head_victim> Just confirming now.
<head_victim> Ahh I CAN set a default timezone
<head_victim> But I'm not sure I should change it from UTC?
<jaddi27> I think it might be better changing it to AEST, seeing as we advertise the time in that timezone
<jaddi27> and it does say on the meeting page what timezone the event/meeting is in now, so it is not as confusing
<head_victim> Ok, anyone here from the western half of AU to make sure we wont offend you doing that?
<head_victim> gorilla: from memory you're in SA?
<gorilla> head_victim: nope. Melbourne.
<head_victim> Hm, sorry, probably just offended you with that :P
<gorilla> I was in SA for a number of years but wasn't from there originally either.
<gorilla> you were partly right ;-)
<head_victim> Ah, maybe it was somethinginteres 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yep :D
<gorilla> go ahead.. see who becomes offended :-D
<head_victim> As a SA'er would you be overly offended if we advertised team events in UTC+10 ?
<head_victim> Or is it something you're used to?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I am used to converting timezones, so that's no worries, as long as the timezone is indicated it's no problem.
<head_victim> somethinginteres: ok, just don't want people feeling left out
<head_victim> And always living in Brisbane I'm not sure what the TZ issue is like for others.
<jaddi27> somethinginteres: Are you on Facebook, and if yes, are you a member of the Ubuntu Australia group?
<head_victim> So, next question, UTC+10 or Sydney/Melbourne time?
<somethinginteres> jaddi27: yes and yes
<head_victim> As there is a slight difference, in daylight savings.
<jaddi27> What time does it list for the meeting tonight on your browser?
<fabricator4> UTC+10
<jaddi27> on facebook
<jaddi27> head_victim: UTC+10
<head_victim> jaddi27: done
<mrshr3d> If you write it as AEST (UTC+10)   and  AEDST (UTC+11) in summer it would avoid any confusion
<head_victim> It's set at UTC+10, it's an issue every year when daylight savings rolls around :/
<jaddi27> mrshr3d: from memory, in the past we have used AEST for meeting times during the daylight saving time
<gorilla> jaddi27: that's my recollection also.
<head_victim> jaddi27: can you double check the August meeting on the loco.u.c now as playing with the settings may have changed it
 * gorilla thinks AU has too many timezones!
<head_victim> I think we've actually done both.
<head_victim> gorilla: I concur. We should all move to BRISBANE time :)
<gorilla> head_victim: better idea than everyone moving to Brisbane :-P
 * mrshr3d thinks Daylight Savings is a hack for something that isn't broken :-)
<fabricator4> h_v: Brisbane time is the only correct time :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: yeah, you can stay there, just follow our rules :P
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/
<jaddi27> The new timezone data is set now
<gorilla> head_victim: like defending the merits of drinking XXXX?
<jaddi27> I think it looks alright
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah no idea what the -1000 on the end is 
<gorilla> head_victim: offset without the :
<head_victim> But looks ok
<jaddi27> the 1000 means 10 hours
<fabricator4> Yeah, why does it say : GMT+10 (-1000) 
<jaddi27> but I can't remember why the '-' is there
<fabricator4> Should be +1000 then
<head_victim> No idea, as long as it works.
<gorilla> yeah.. I reckon that someone has stuffed up :-)
<jaddi27> That would make sense, but I am fairly sure I have seen it like that before. I will look into it
<head_victim> Now I just need to assimilate the calendar to my google account and I'm set
<fabricator4> gorilla: someone on the other side of the world has stuffed up.
<gorilla> fabricator4: usually the case ;-)
<fabricator4> :-)
<head_victim> Is http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/ical the best link to get meetings AND events?
<head_victim> (I just right clicked ont he ical feed and selected copy link)
<mrshr3d> or is it saying to convert it  back to GMT,  subtract 10 hours?
<jaddi27> I think it might be something like that. I will look through the code to find what they are doing
<jaddi27> head_victim: Yes, I am fairly sure that is the right one
<fabricator4> mrshr3e; seems redudant
<gorilla> fabricator4: perhaps it's to cater for the maths challenged :-P
<head_victim> jaddi27: when I add it to google it thinks it's UTC time not _10 
<jaddi27> That means they have not added in the proper data for ical creation with their timezone update
<jaddi27> I will look at it again and try to get them to fix i
<head_victim> Google or loco.u?
<gorilla> google calendar is showing that the meeting will be at 4PM tomorrow. 
<jaddi27> head_victim: loco.u might have to be fixed
<jaddi27> still looking at the code
<head_victim> jaddi27: cool, they just pushed a new version so I'm sure patches welcome ;)
<head_victim> Not that I could ever patch anything 
<head_victim> If you're ever looking for them they hang in -community and -website
<head_victim> jaddi27: could just take some time to update and refresh since I've only jsut changed it from UTC ?
<jaddi27> I guess it could
<jaddi27> the main issue could be in their code
<jaddi27> if it is setting the ical feed to be UTC, and the event times do not have timezone data with them, then the ical feed will not be correct
<head_victim> And I can't adjust the TZ in the google calendar after adding it either.
<jaddi27> i am just trying to find out if they are including timezone data in the start and end times for the ical
<jaddi27> no, that is one annoying feature of google calendar
<jaddi27> however, i can't do that in thunderbird either, so it is not just google
<head_victim> Maybe it's more complex then we think
<head_victim> What about we do set it to UTC then so that everyone's calendars auto update to reflect whatever their local is set to?
<jaddi27> yes and no. i think if the ical feed is fixed up a bit, it should work better, but i just have to work out what they have in their code
<head_victim> Ok I'll stop pestering, let me know if I can be useful in the process
<jaddi27> maybe at the moment that would be easiest. i just need more time than tonight to work out how to fix it
<jaddi27> you are not pestering - those questions are perfectly fine
<head_victim> Ok so I'm setting back to UTC for now?
 * gorilla goes off to check the calendar on his web site.
<sagaci> how'd the end of the meeting go
<gorilla> hey, wb sagaci. the meeting went well.
<head_victim> sagaci: pretty good
<jaddi27> yes, set it back to UTC
<head_victim> jaddi27: done :)
<head_victim> Hah it's still wrong
<head_victim> Maybe it just takes a while to update the settings
<jaddi27> it might have to be imported again
<head_victim> Nah I removed it and readded it
<fabricator4> 06:00 - 07:15 UTC (+0000)  Isn't that 4PM?
<head_victim> It was showing up for me as 1600 in both occasions a day late
<jaddi27> i just have to change it again
<jaddi27> i wonder if it was set to GMT-10?
<head_victim> Possible
<head_victim> That would be right then and the -1000 would make sense?
<gorilla> a lot of systems will cache ical files.
<head_victim> But we've never ahd it set to -10 as far as I know
 * gorilla goes off to get dinner.
<jaddi27> no, i didn't think so
<gorilla> Night All
<head_victim> Night gorilla 
<jaddi27> night gorilla 
<fabricator4> Goodnight
<head_victim> jaddi27: how about +10 and we leave it a day to settle?
<jaddi27> I think leave it on UTC, and I will look through the code to find what is happening
<head_victim> No worries
<jaddi27> head_victim: when will the meeting log come up on http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/?
<jaddi27> I thought it was fairly quick last time
<head_victim> I think it's a cron script so could be an hour or two
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> the translations are going well - we are down to 113781 strings in natty now
<head_victim> Yeah you and sagaci  are really leading the charge
<sagaci> 69.2%
<jaddi27> I didn't know anything about how to do it until a couple of weeks ago
<jaddi27> a lot easier than I thought it would be
<head_victim> Hah nice, yeah it's not hard at all if you use rosetta
<sagaci> there will be bugs
<head_victim> sagaci: yep but it seems you've worked out how to fix them already
<jaddi27> bugs in the translations?
<jaddi27> and how do you fix them?
<head_victim> Well I'm off for a while, thanks for chairing tonigiht jaddi27 and good to see you and sagaci working well together :)
<sagaci> jaddi27, like if the original string has a typo, etc
<jaddi27> That's fine. It is looking like the team is getting more on track now
<sagaci> head_victim, just quickly, any news on the reapproval
<sagaci> obv not and any news would be on the mailing list already, i think
<jaddi27> sagaci: Have you ever got the message 'There are 2 errors in the translations you provided. Please correct them before continuing.'? Do you know what it means?
<sagaci> nope...?
<jaddi27> I cannot see anything that I have to do, so it is a bit odd
<jaddi27> I think we are doing the same package
<jaddi27> that must be where the error came from
<sagaci> oneiric is at 161000
<sagaci> but that will drop once the focus is shifted to oneiric
<sagaci> still probably +20,000 strings or so
<jaddi27> yes
<sagaci> i'd like it done by 12.04, which is still a long way to go but the more we do sooner, means we don't have to jam it in later
<sagaci> excuse the pun
<jaddi27> i plan on keeping on working on it, but might do not as much during uni
<sagaci> you're on sem break?
<jaddi27> yes, at the moment
<jaddi27> go back on july 25
<sagaci> two weeks
<jaddi27> yep
<sagaci> ah well, at least most of the main packages ordinary users would use are done
<jaddi27> yes, that is good
<jaddi27> where are firefox and chromium translated?
<sagaci> firefox has been done
<jaddi27> i just thought i read somewhere saying that firefox and thunderbird are not translated through rosetta
<jaddi27> is that right, or am i mixed up a bit?
<head_victim> sagaci: no news, the only thing I've had is an acknowledgement that it's been logged
 * head_victim disappears again
 * sagaci sees the magic smoke
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox
<sagaci> not 100% sure about chromium-browser
<sagaci> i need to shoot an email to get lp-en_AU registered as a proper team
<jaddi27> it is not a proper team at the moment?
<sagaci> not the lp translators team for en_AU, might be getting confused with the ubuntu-au translation team
<sagaci> i know, confusing
<jaddi27> right
<jaddi27> i thought there were two teams
<jaddi27> makes sense now
<jaddi27> i will be off now
<jaddi27> night
<sagaci> night
<ikt> how did the meeting go?
<ikt> sagaci, you there?
<ikt> or even head_victim ?
<head_victim> ikt: yeah I"m here now. Went well, there should be an email on the list about it soonish
<ikt> sweet
<ikt> did you want a google plus invite?
<ikt> doesn't matter, just tried to share an invite with your gmail address
<ikt> laters :)
<head_victim> Heh no worries, just add me mate
<head_victim> I gotta jet myself, hopefully the email should be tthere in the next day or so
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-03
<orly_owl> what program will clone from bigger to smaller hdd?
<head_victim> orly_owl: rsync?
<orly_owl> hmm
<orly_owl> what commands though
<orly_owl> i will use a live cd
<orly_owl> cloning internal hdd to usb hdd
<head_victim> Depends on the use case for the backup
<orly_owl> usb hdd will go into another pc
<orly_owl> source disk has a distro installed on it
<head_victim> Ah, probably look at gparted to reduce the size of the hdd and then use clonezilla to make it go.
<orly_owl> 2hrm
<head_victim> rsync might do it but you'd have to look up what switches would need to be used (I only use it for file backup, not entire systems)
<head_victim> Resizing partitions is going to be slow though from memory.
<orly_owl> prolly
<orly_owl> tar seems like a better option
<head_victim> Use what you know I say.
<orly_owl> i really dont know any cloning tools that well
<orly_owl> ive used clonezilla but it doesnt clone to smaller disks
<head_victim> I've never really cloned anything, just backed up.
<head_victim> Worst case I start over and suck back directories I think I need.
<orly_owl> busy? it aint busy, its unmounted
<orly_owl> hey, who has a 2.5" ide hdd they dont want?
<ikt> 2.5" ide
<orly_owl> thats what i said ^^
<ikt> pretty sure the only ones i have i throw out cuz they're busted
<orly_owl> damn
<orly_owl> you in melb?
<ikt> adel
<orly_owl> darn
<orly_owl> when i go to make a swap partition it throws up an error
<orly_owl> but i can slap on an ext4 partition ok
<sagaci> swap partitions? who needs em
<orly_owl> you think?
<orly_owl> yeah im considering just omitting it
<ikt> 8gb of ram ftw
<orly_owl> this pc will have 1gb
<orly_owl> so
<sagaci> netbook?
<orly_owl> pentium m laptop
<orly_owl> toshiba portege m200 to be exact
<orly_owl> ill have to hunt around for more ram if i have any
<sagaci> my netbook is dying
<orly_owl> whats wrong with it
<sagaci> the y key has broken off and honey is down near the left ctrl
<orly_owl> just replace the kb then
<sagaci> the underlying plastice is nice to type on so I'm contemplating just taking off the keyboard letter
<orly_owl> or that, yes
<sagaci> I'd rather buy an ultrabook
<sagaci> aka a netbook with a decent engine
<orly_owl> ill take your netbook then
<orly_owl> ^^
<sagaci> it might work ok as an irc session or ssh to home at work
<Lindon-Wynter> ikt: :)
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-04
<blahdeblah> What do people use for epub readers on Ubuntu?  My system is not showing any applications installed by default for this...
<elky> calibre is good
<elky> it's got reader functionality in it, but it's also like a library and converter
<Lindon-Wynter> Cows go meow
<orly_owl> thats just your opinion
<orly_owl> hmm
 * orly_owl looks at network booting
<Lindon-Wynter> orly?
<Lindon-Wynter> yarly
<Lindon-Wynter> lol
<Lindon-Wynter> orly_owl: I used to be yarly owl, it's a thing my bro and I had.
<Lindon-Wynter> He'd be quiterly and I'd be Yarly
<orly_owl> thats nice dear
<vadi2> I need to obtain a 2-3m HDMI cable in Brisbane... any recommendations?
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-05
<head_victim> vadi2: depends, cheap or good?
<sagaci> jaddi27: no ubuntu member cloak yet?
<jaddi27> No, I haven't done it yet
<md_5|away> you and your shiny cloaks :P
<jaddi27> I have been quite busy - haven't been on my computer much for the past week
<jaddi27> sagaci, who do I ask in the irc channel?
<sagaci> just say something about being an ubuntu member and idle around until someone picks it up
<chu> I think you need to ask some freenode staff?
<jaddi27> Ok. I will say something there
<chu> Either #freenod
<jaddi27> in ubuntu-irc?
<chu> Err, #freenode
<sagaci> #ubuntu-irc, sez https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<jaddi27> ok. i will give it a go
<md_5> Wine PPA, why u update so much?
<vadi2> Well it's a new Wine release today
<vadi2> head_victim: cheap would have been enough, from what I saw cheap supported hdmi 1.3 and 1080p bandwidth, so that would have been enough. I realized though that I can instead move the laptop and connect it to the monitor via hdmi just as well, so no need to obtain one
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-06
<blahdeblah> Can anyone recommend an analytics program for postfix mail logs?  I want something where i can drill down to an individual user level and find out volumes per day, most common senders/recipients, average size, and stuff like that.
<ikt>  blahdeblah did you find one?
<ikt> i'd also like something similar
<ikt> used to have one on zimbra
<ikt> daily email with all the stats
<ikt> most emails sent, blocked, spam blocked, reasons why etc
<Lindon-Wynter> It's just like a chocolate milkshake, only crunchy.
<blahdeblah> ikt: Not really - pflogsumm is close
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-08
<head_victim> Evening all how are we tonight
<md_5> not bad
<grizzlysmit> ok
<sagaci> jaddi due soon...?
<head_victim> Not sure, I've been crazy busy lately and haven't heard from him since the membership app
<spik3> yer so so
<sagaci> #startmeeting July team meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jul  8 10:00:01 2012 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sagaci> agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/392/detail/
<sagaci> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/392/detail/
<sagaci> there's not much on the agenda but if you'd like to register your attendance, say hello!
<spik3> Hello!
<grizzlysmit> hello
<head_victim> Just to put irc nicks to emails, spik3 are you mick on the mailing list?
<spik3> yes I'm the one
<md_5> hello
<head_victim> Good stuff, nice work with the school btw
<spik3> Thanks
<md_5> ah spik3 nice to see you
<spik3> Cheers to all
<grizzlysmit> oh do I have to put the ! there
<md_5> no...
<grizzlysmit> hello!
<md_5> no.. you just need to say anything
<grizzlysmit> ok
<head_victim> Hah, nah it just counts attendance by people who contribute lines to the meeting
<head_victim> So really, anything will do :)
<sagaci> #topic Team Direction - Jared Norris
<head_victim> Well just to kick it off I thought I should point out that team activity as a whole seems to ahve died down a lot lately
<sagaci> head_victim: ^
<head_victim> I realise we all have jobs to do and other things in our lives so I'm not going to even begin to suggest anyone should be doing anything better specifically but as a team we need to find a way to get moving again so to speak
<spik3> ?
<head_victim> It's all well and good to have regular meetings and social events but unless we start up the real world and online events again we're going to risk being unapproved again next approval period.
<sagaci> ah, reapproval on the horizon again :P
<head_victim> It's 12 months away but still worth considering
<head_victim> We're at the mid point so wanted to use it as a point of reflection
<head_victim> spik3: things like you approaching the school are great! Hence why I was hitting you up to document it. As a team I think we need to more in this regard.
<sagaci> I've been pretty inactive lately especially since the translation effort is over/done, concentrating on other ubuntu-related projects. I haven't really been keen to write team reports since I'm not particularly aware of anything epic in the last couple of months
<spik3> my saying  how do we get people to see the light without windows 
<head_victim> If we want to become a social meeting point and assist local users as a support group that's great but unless we keep up the advocacy we're not really a "loco"
<spik3> I've started to put some thing on paper when done I get it to some one to check
<head_victim> sagaci: exactly, we need to have more things to report on :)
<sagaci> chicken and the egg thing?
<head_victim> spik3: great :) I'm hoping publicising it will encourage others to do the same
<spik3>  now sh**ing bricks
<head_victim> I am going to be the first to admit my time is stretched thin and if anyone has a bit of time to invest in the team I'm more than happy to mentor anyone but I'm struggling to find time to be a main driver altely
<head_victim> Trying to get events off the ground is also proving difficult.
<spik3> in Tassie very small and I'm a newbie
<sagaci> that's a negative of having a nationwide loco
<head_victim> spik3: if you're wanting to host events I'm more than happy to assist you with what to expect/how to run them
<sagaci> not that having 8 separate state locos would make it much better but at least you'd only have to worry or think about events in your own state
<spik3> But we can approach schools and sell as a teaching aid as well as acomplete OS
<head_victim> spik3: and that's awesome work. 
<spik3> Get back on that one, head_victim
<spik3> as to we download gear for the young right up to Uni
<head_victim> So we spent a bit of time a while ago setting up a mission statement (that is at the top of the website ubuntu.org.au ) but I think we could be doing more to work towards it as a group
<head_victim> So I'm not here saying "go do more" I'm trying to be here to say "how can we as a team do more".
<head_victim> So basically, open to suggestions :)
<spik3> And schools can adapted it to there environment and get the teachers involved
<head_victim> spik3: did you get much feedback good or otherwise when you went to see them?
<head_victim> In my experience schools don't seem to want to invest in learning the new way of doing things in a different OS.
<md_5> spik3 a bit offtopic, but might I ask how old you are, I myself am I young ubuntu user
<spik3> They will get back however they did like the educational side of things
<sagaci> asking for release parties on the mailing list was pretty useless last cycle - I'm not sure what else we can do
<spik3> md_5 two years with ubuntu
<head_victim> sagaci: exactly my thinking. I'm trying to lower the bar and make it easier to do things, but still not getting very far.
<md_5> spik3 age..
<head_victim> So I thought I'd just throw it open to see if anyone had any other suggestions I hadn't thought of.
<sagaci> I'll still run the Sydney one again and I'm sure the Brisbane one will happen but aside from that, it's a bit vague shooting at dead targets
<spik3> 50 and feeling it
<head_victim> I am getting the feeling that Ubuntu has matured more and so the advocacy part of ubuntu is no longer "exciting" as it once was.
<md_5> spik3 I'm 15, now how about you?
<sagaci> maybe an email to the mailing list detailing how to set up the event on loco.ubuntu.com and linking to jono's youtube video explaining the same thing
<spik3> after the meeting md_5
<grizzlysmit> hmm there weren't many of us at the Sydney release party 
<sagaci> md_5: try looking around #ubuntu-youth
<head_victim> sagaci: hmm I get the feeling it's more organising the real world aspect rather than the online portion but fair call, I might even try to write a web article on it if I can find the time.
<spik3> can we approach some learning centres as well as school and mention that it good for andriod as well
<sagaci> head_victim: ok, but you can't do much more for people than to ask them to organise one and post it to l.u.c
<spik3> for the phones apps sorry
<md_5> spik3 so you want to market it as an development platform?
<spik3> you hit it on the head
<md_5> spik3 the one issue I have with that is stuff like android app dev is platform independant
<spik3> as well as learning as well
<md_5> I mean my primary language by far is java, that doesnt really affect me. But stuff like c++ is a different story on linux vs windows
<head_victim> sagaci: I guess it's more about trying to find a way to make it more enticing that anything
<head_victim> But I guess you're right, at least by raising ideas someone of them do gain traction.
<spik3> has any got any suggestion that others may build on
<spik3> any-one I meant
<grizzlysmit> no sorry short on ideas just now
<head_victim> That's ok, I just did want to raise the idea to get people thinking. 
<head_victim> And to let people know I'm more than willing to assist with getting ideas off the ground.
<spik3> can we come up with a small project and try take small steps at the start and build from there
<sagaci> real events are the most importantt things we can do as a loco, nearly everything else can be lumped under another project or the main ubuntu project
<grizzlysmit> ok
<head_victim> sagaci: yes, as well as online events can contribute to the other main community projects which are also very useful
<sagaci> jaddi and I started to figure out a short podcast using google hangouts but so far we've only tested to see if it works (it does) so until we get some time to focus on it, it's a project to-be
<head_victim> As a team we're relatively strong in carrying out online events but struggle with real world ones.
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, you can always put a shout out to the team on the ML or via the social media pages for help if you need more help
<sagaci> yep thats right but generally stuff like user days, development weeks, etc etc aren't loco specific
<head_victim> spik3: starting small and building is a good idea, that's why I began bugging you about documenting yours. Your small step can lead to larger ones int he future
<spik3> I will put something down plus what other feed back I get from parents and friends of a primary school
<head_victim> spik3: yep the feedback would be very useful
<spik3> It has started getting my editor to look at it
<head_victim> So if we can all get our thinking caps on that would be great. We don't have to figure it out perfectly now, I just wanted the issue raised for some pondering :)
<head_victim> So does anyone else have any other topics?
<head_victim> Or can we continue to meander? Or? 
<spik3> I'm open
<sagaci> nah, I'm looking forward to other real events happening around the country
<sagaci> but can only be so optimistic
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, I tried to get a tech event off the ground and found so little support I've shelved it for now. I just don't have the time to run one myself for now.
<head_victim> It was interesting to see a Ubuntu shirt in my first class of Uni for 10 years though. That is a good thing.
<spik3> I would wear one if there was an Aussie theme to it
<head_victim> spik3: feel free to design one and take orders :)
<head_victim> There's a project in itself
<sagaci> there's the ubuntu-au loco but I doubt people would recognise the ubuntu part of it
<sagaci> logo*
<sagaci> ubuntu lanyards, beanies and shirts are far more effective
<grizzlysmit> sounds good
<head_victim> Previous efforts at Ubuntu-AU artwork is available https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork and also on spreadubuntu.org
<spik3> sagaci: how can we get the Au logo out there I will help
<sagaci> personally I'd rather the ubuntu logo and art
<head_victim> I generally just use the stuff from shop.ubuntu.com
<sagaci> shop.canonical.com
<head_victim> They both end up at the same place :)
<sagaci> or wait til you go to UDS and avoid paying shipping!
<head_victim> Hah yeah, I just can't afford the time off work for a UDS now
<spik3> the school ask if there local support? if we spun it an have and have a Au feel for with design you never know 
<head_victim> spik3: there is heaps of support, paid and free. Depends on what sort of support they're after really
<spik3> fair enough
<sagaci> desktop vs server support
<spik3> I will get of my backside and ask again
<head_victim> If they want hands on, onsite support you may find someone in your local LUG who might volunteer but realistically it's going to cost. If they just want a forum or mailing list to ask a question on then it would easily be free.
<head_victim> Alrighty, well ont hat note I have to make tracks.
<head_victim> Feel free to continue the discussions and if you think of anything you forgot tonight please ask on the mailing list :)
<spik3> I will get on with the report
<head_victim> spik3: no worries :) Thanks heaps for sharing Ubuntu with your local school.
<spik3> md_5: are you there? if the meeting is over?
<md_5> imma here
<md_5> I wanted to talk to head and sagaci a bit after
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jul  8 10:57:11 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-07-08-10.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-07-08-10.00.html
<spik3> ok go for it catch ya when done
<md_5> spik3 you go ahead
<spik3> just wanted to hear your thoughts as the youth is your the future and I think Ubuntu will be part of that
<md_5> oh.. hmm
<md_5> spik3 you are also youth.......?
<spik3> No old fart
<spik3> but I 2 rug-rats
<md_5> spik3 I thought you were the student on the mailing list?
 * md_5 wasnt following this meeting enough
<spik3> I have 2 rug-rats
<spik3> No I'm on the mailing list not the youth slide
<spik3> md_5: if you got an Idea let me know and I will give a go on my two if it is an education thing
<md_5> anyway I wanted to ask people like sagaci and head_victim what they do for ubuntu outside of this loco
<spik3> right
<sagaci> I did most of the en_AU translation, not hard work at all but took a while to get right. I'm usually on the development release testing things and filing bugs as they come otherwise I just muck around with python and c++.
<md_5> sagaci whats special about en_AU fron en_GB. surely its only a string here and there>
<sagaci> I'm not into computers by trade but enjoy mucking around with ubuntu and free software in general
<sagaci> generally yes but now it's done it allows for better customisations as to whether a localised version of ubuntu ever happens
<md_5> sagaci I ask because I am perhaps lookign to get a bit more involved in ubuntu
<md_5> I've been using it full time for months now, so was looking for maybe something to do other than sit in the loco channel :P
<sagaci> do you have decent internet and quota?
<md_5> sagaci the first part, not the second
<md_5> unlike 98% of people my age I dont pirate / torrent etc etc
<sagaci> are you on an unmetered ubuntu isp?
<md_5> I do get unmetered access to the ubuntu mirrors
<md_5> so yeah
<sagaci> well that helps slightly
<md_5> sagaci I can get nearly for 4 megabytes a second to the local ubuntu mirrors
<sagaci> the easiest non-technical thing you can do it write documentation
<md_5> sagaci well I am far from technically illiterate... I was looking at maybe doing something upstream at debian with regards to package maintenance
<sagaci> one of the best ways to help out
<spik3> md_5: can I speak to you later or can you email me? 
<md_5> spik3 I'm always on irc
<spik3> excellent I will talk you another time then?
<md_5> yep, as I said on irc 24/7
<head_victim> md_5: I'm sorta not really at the PC but saw your comment walking past, I have a fair bit on my wiki about what I do - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris
<md_5> I'll take  a look
<jaddi27> apologies from me for the meeting
<tomasparks> I also missed the meeting :(
<sagaci> always the mailing list or the next one
* sagaci changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 12/08/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/tbbzYc | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<jaddi27> sagaci, I meant to be there, but things have not really been usual at home for the past week
<jaddi27> just trying to get back into my usual routines
<sagaci> yep fair enough
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-02
<jared> jea: know much about this ddtp thing spamming the translation list?
<jea> Not a whole lot. I haven't looked at it, but I think it is something to do with package descriptions
<jared> Seems to be a debian sync thingy from what I can work out - https://launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu - but not really sure
<jea> yeah, package descriptions
<jea> so i guess that is what we see in Ubuntu Software Centre and Synaptic
<jared> Ah fair enough, I was curious because it also sent through the overall translations but it only seems to include a small number of languages
<jea> that update thing seems a bit flawed. we translated a number of strings, but we didn't appear
<jared> Yeah, seems to have a whitelist of languages rather than a catch all
<jea> I think the French team likes to see themselves in lists
<jared> Ah it's making sense. Following the links from the lp page it goes into all the reinvention of the wheel for package prioritisation and that sort of thing.
<jea> of course. why not do it all again
<jared> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ 
<jared> That's their web interface for lp.
<jared> The only good thing I can see is the debian sync. The rest seems a little weird.
<jea> that website seems pretty horrible to me
<jared> Yeah it's the whole sorting by popcon and software centre rating that they seem to like.
<jea> ooh, a nice new ubuntu login page
<jared> ?
<jea> just logged into l.u.c, and the interim signon page was a nice shiny new one
<jea> as opposed to the old launchpad one
<jea> I am doing up the conference pack request now
<jared> Ah yeah, the "personal data request". I did see some changes coming for the SSO mentioned somewhere. This must be it
<jea> they have also made nice formatted add meeting/event pages
<jea> jared: I have the request ready. Hopefully it is alright
<jared> jea: looks good to me
<jea> jared: great :)
<jared> jea: are you usually at home during business hours? If so I'll put your address on because otherwise they leave a card for me to collect
<jea> jared: there is usually someone at home to receive it
<jared> jea: cool I'll just put your address then if that's ok
<jea> yep, that is fine
<jared> jea: I'll submit it and CC in you as well when I do in the next day or so, I gotta run now though. I've been so slack I still haven't even tried contacting canonical about the domain stuff yet either. I figure now it's squatted it's not urgent.
<jea> jared: thanks for that. don't worry about the domain too much, it can wait.
<jea> see you later
<jared> jea: cheers mate, you'll see the email come through shortly-ish. Sorry to you and everyone else for being a bit busy, fingers crossed it settles down soon now I'm down to 1 subject at a time.
<jea> no worries at all
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-03
<jared> jea: what is your best email these days, so I can CC the shipit request
<jared> jea: I'm an idiot, you sent me an email last week. Conf pack request sent.
<jared> jea: I also put in a CD pack request for your address. I recall something about not pressing intermediate releases anymore so not sure what version will come out, might be the LTS. But if you're demoing and trying to install it would no doubt be helpful to have some take away media.
<jea> jared: Thanks very much for that. The CDs will be a nice addition to the pack
<jared> We only get one cd pack per release though so if there are other events they'll need to use the leftovers.
<jea> That is fine with me. I can always get leftovers passed on to you if needed
<jared> I didn't realise you lived so close, I'm just up Beaudesert road a bit.
<jea> Oh really? That is very close by. I for some reason thought you were on the northside
<jared> Annerley actually
<jea> Still pretty close
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-04
<ikt> hey guys
<ikt> if anyones interested
<ikt> http://ventraip.com.au/blog/announcements/happy-5th-birthday-to-us/
<ikt> 555 Free Trustwave EasyTrust SSL.s: That.s not a typo. We will be giving away 555 free Trustwave EasyTrust SSL certificates sometime this month. We.ll be letting all of our customers know when and where this offer will take place by email very soon.
<jea> ikt: are you affiliated with ventraip?
<ikt> jea: nah
<ikt> free trustwave certificates though!
<jea> ikt: yeah, they are attractive. VentraIP are really good
<ikt> i got a call from their ceo once, it's a little bad I didn't realise at the time
<ikt> i didn't know our company had anything to do with them
<jea> hopefully you left a good impression, nonetheless
<ikt> i don't think he was too concerned, as his voip system had come down and they couldn't make or recieve calls 
<ikt> got it working though
<ikt> so #winning
<jea> ah, so you work in communications. cool
<jea> I'm heading off, see you later
<gggs> oh cool, have a domain with VentraIP
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-06
<Noskcaj> jared, I just got home from brisbane and the stickers are here. Thanks for sending so many
<jared> Noskcaj10: no problem, I'm sorry I didn't keep the other ones I had
<Noskcaj10> don't worry. i've got more than enough for everything except my list of flavors
<jared> Noskcaj10: cool, glad they're useful :) 
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-06
<blahdeblah1> Hi all. Decided to lash out on the hybrid drive and it worked great, but I'm running into a really annoying limitation in the 14.04 installer: it seems you can only set up drive encryption if you use the "wipe drive and install Ubuntu option", and this means I end up with a 256 MB /boot, which is way too small nowadays.  Anyone know a workaround?
#ubuntu-au 2018-07-03
<GHF-> Hi, I was trying to add failover IP to my server, and it seems I have done something wrong, now even my primary address is not working
<GHF-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vz6bFPmdwJ/
#ubuntu-au 2019-07-02
<Sveta> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2019-07-07
<Sveta> Hello
